# Everglader sagt "hallo!"



## Everglader (1 Apr. 2007)

Hai @ alle,

ich bin neu hier und hab mich besonders wegen den HQ-Bildern angemeldet. Bin Autogrammsammler, deswegen kann ich HQ's immer gebrauchen. 

Ciao,
Simon


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

na ich hoffe, du zeigst uns auch, was du so hast an Bildern.  
Viel Spaß ins Glas


----------



## rise (2 Apr. 2007)

Ichs sag auch mal Hallo...und auf fröhlisches Posten!:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (2 Apr. 2007)

Hallo Everglader,

dann will ich dich auch mal willkommen heißen und wünsche dir viel spaß auf dem Board… HQ’s wirst du bei uns in hülle und fülle finden und vielleicht postest du ja auch ein paar Bilder aus deiner Sammlung.


Gruß
Meister


----------



## Everglader (2 Apr. 2007)

Nun ja, das Problem ist, dass ich letzte Woche Windows neu installiert habe ohne meine Daten vorher zu sichern. Jetzt fange ich ganz von null an und hab deswegen auch nur die Fotos, die ich bis jetzt hier gefunden habe


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Apr. 2007)

Everglader schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Problem ist, dass ich letzte Woche Windows neu installiert habe ohne meine Daten vorher zu sichern. Jetzt fange ich ganz von null an und hab deswegen auch nur die Fotos, die ich bis jetzt hier gefunden habe



Macht ja nix 

Ich sag auch mal willkommen hier :thumbup: 

Vielleicht könntest du ja ein oder zwei Autogramme (soweit vorhanden) scannen und hochladen?
Das wär auf jeden Fall super, so etwas gibts hier selten!

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Muli (2 Apr. 2007)

Von mir auch noch einmal ein herzliches Hallo!

Um an die HQs zu kommen wirst du noch paar Beiträge brauchen, aber wenn du dich gut in die Community einbringst, dann geht das ja auch ganz schnell.

Also viel Spaß beim Wiederauffüllen der Platte und ich denke, dass du uns früher oder später ja auch wieder mit eigenen Bildern beglücken kannst 


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------

